# Amarok 2.2 vuole necessariamente Mysql?

## grifone87

Ciao a tutti.

Tentando di aggiornare amarok, mi sono imbattuto nel seguente errore:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-db/mysql-5.0.76-r1[embedded,-minimal]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1 (Change USE: +embedded)

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "amarok" [argument])

```

Ovviamente aggiungendo al make.conf la USE flag embedded, l'errore sparisce, ma vuole installare Mysql nonostante abbia impostato la flag -mysql. Però, a parte un paio di esami all'università, non ho la necessità di utilizzare un DBMS "complesso" come Mysql o Postgresql; mi sarebbe bastato sqlite per gestire il database delle canzoni. Invece, visto che portage salta la flag, deduco che Mysql sia fondamentale per Amarok 2. Mi devo rassegnare?

----------

## Apetrini

Amarok2 vuole per forza mysql. Poi scegli tu se vuoi usare un mysql vero e proprio o usare l'embedded. mysql embedded è molto piu performante con grosse moli di canzoni di sqlite.

----------

## grifone87

Grazie per l'informazione.

Però non sono sicuro che la flag embedded non installi un mysql "vero e proprio": piuttosto dovrebbe installare un mysql completo + la libreria per l'inclusione nelle applicazioni.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> mysql embedded è molto piu performante con grosse moli di canzoni di sqlite.

 

Su questo non avevo dubbi.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> Grazie per l'informazione.
> 
> Però non sono sicuro che la flag embedded non installi un mysql "vero e proprio": piuttosto dovrebbe installare un mysql completo + la libreria per l'inclusione nelle applicazioni.
> 
> 

 

Non mi sono spiegato bene io, volevo dire che amarok puo sia connettersi a un mysql esterno oppure usare mysql embedded. In entrambi i casi hai il mysql completo.

----------

## grifone87

Ok, grazie per il chiarimento.

----------

